# IWB question



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have a Beretta PX4 in 9mm, it is not the SC version. I purchased this weapon as home defense/ccw/open carry. I have a fobus holster on order that I have tried out and I absolutely love, which takes care of my open carry needs. I am looking for a good IWB holster for this gun, and I am having a little bit of trouble finding what I am looking for. The ones that I have found so far just look like they wouldn't be worth a crap. Do any of you experts out there know where to point me to look, or maybe have some specific suggestions? Your help is greatly appreciated.

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Professor Galco, AKA Bill, should be with you in a moment.

JK, he shot me in the right direction (punn intended).:smt082

Check out the Sto-N-Go. I like it because it is not too thick and it is reenforced for easy and smooth reholstering. And Steve can give you the low down on those issues.

Damn, this place is full of great info. I love this forum!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup...
Send "Old Padawan" a PM, and let him solve your holster problems.
Galco makes good stuff.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Neither Galco or Don Hume list an IWB for the PX4. They do have OWB. I don't have personal experience with other brands but you might look at Desanti or Bianchi.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

try looking at raven

http://www.ravenconcealment.com/products/holsters.html


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Thank You all for your suggestions. I PM'd Padawan to see what he had to say, we will see when he gets online. I did find some holsters that would work, and I hope to get some more suggestions to compare with. One that I liked is made by falco. It looks like a decent holster, but it doesn't have anything on the upper side to secure the gun. I can see upside and downside to this. Of the holsters that you all have for ccw/IWB, do you prefer to have a strap or some device to secure your gun? Or do you prefer an open top holster for quicker access? Below is a link for the second holster, that does have a strap:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not like the strap on IWB. My gut keeps it secure:anim_lol:

I do have straps on all of my belt holster for range use though.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I do not care for retention straps on a handgun with the exception of camping, hiking, riding and similar activities. 
The general concealed carry of a retention strapped holster is a personal choice. You may notice the most manufactures offer more holsters without retention straps than those with. This is due to the general belief that they are not needed.

IWB holsters get a lot of retention from the belt as well as boning. A well boned belt holster has plenty of retention.

SIDE NOTE:
Boning is the process of wet molding a holster. You get a holster very wet, and using a bone (most companies now use plastic), rub the shape of the gun out of the holster. This makes for an attractive holster 
The practical application is forming a tight pocket for the holster. The detailed molding places more leather against the gun increasing contact and friction. This all aids in retention. It can also make a very tight fit.

Some old timers recommend getting a new holster wet to aid in fitting. BAD IDEA! If the holster is detail molded, it will hurt more than help. The fitting is already done. Break the holster in per manufacturer directions.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Go to Don Hume's website and see what they have. They make great holsters for the price and should have what you want. Takes about a week to get it after you order it.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I have several good holsters to choose from now. So all I have to do is choose one....


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

If you can get your hands on an Alessi holster I think you'll really be pleased. One of the best holster companies in my opinion. Im very lucky that my local gun shop stocks them. Think I have 4 or 5 of them...


----------

